# My beautiful, once-in-a-lifetime horse... taken from me much too soon.



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My quirky, perfect horse. I waited eight years for her, and she was definitely worth it.










We were perfect for each other. We each had our quirks, and we both were a bit rough around the edges. Over the three months I had her, we had developed a bond like no other. I had documented our journey from day one and never dreamt that I'd have had such a limited time with her.

I'll never get those images out of my head, but rest assured, I loved her with all my heart and I'd like to think she loved me too. She was my heart horse and I think it was destiny that we met.

During her last moments, I rubbed her head and shoulder. I told her how much I loved her, and how she could crib all she wanted up in heaven. I told her that one day, we'd meet again and that I was so sorry that this happened to her.

Our first few days together were an adjustment period, but after that, I never questioned my choice. She was perfect for me, and I truly think I'll always compare any future horses to her. This is so surreal; I prayed to God that he'll help her out tonight and give her a bunch of hay.. perhaps an apple or two. I always gave her half an apple after every ride.





































Indie, you were perfect, and I hope you know how much I loved you. Have an awesome time up there in heaven romping around... crib all you want, eat all you want and just be yourself, because I loved you, quirks and all.

Love,
Hayley


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My heart is breaking for you!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so so very sorry! I'll go give my guys a special hug for Indie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry Jore! :hug:


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I feel like God just needed a new angel, and Indie was the perfect one. He only takes the best, and Indie was just that. Everyone loved her, she was incrediblt sweet and quiet. Even through her last moments, she was a fighter until the end.

Worda can't even describe how I'm feeling right now. Just complete heartbreak and disbelief.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hayley, I offered my condolences in your other thread, but I want to say again how sorry I am that you lost your lovely companion far too soon.

The pain does get easier to deal with, I promise. You'll never not miss her, but time will put distance between your grief and the horrific images of her death. The images of her last moments will fade, and you'll remember the good times instead of the bad.

You'll eventually be able to speak of her with smiles and laughter, instead of tears. Not today or tomorrow, and probably not for quite awhile, but you will. I promise this, too.

There are many of us who have already trod the path you're just starting down, and you're not alone. If you need a shoulder to cry on, encouragement, or even just someone to listen, we're here for you.

Godspeed, Indie. You were well loved.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you so much.

I know that I'm not the first person to lose a horse but I just wished she'd have died as a retired, fat old horse.. not an enthusiastic, affectionate ten year old who loved to work. She had such an awesome attitude towards everything and kept on fighting... and I'm just going to miss her more than words can describe.

I'll probably keep posting in my member journal for a long time since I don't like talking to anyone in person about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, part of the major unfairness is that you had so little time together. I had 21 years with my boy, so your loss is all the more heartbreaking because you had barely started your partnership.

Whichever way you choose to help you through your grief is right. Grief and mourning are private things, and if writing about her in your journal is what feels best to you, then do it.

I don't know if anyone thought to clip any tail hair for you, but I have some from my boy and it's been a comfort to still have sone small, physical part of him.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I just feel like I should be more physically upset, but I think I am still in denial and shock. I cry whenever I think about her but at times, I feel okay even though I love and miss her so much. I don't think it's really hit me yet that she's gone.

I got my instructor to braid a piece of her tail and cut it off.. and the farrier came and took off one of her shoes for me. I'm going to put her stall plate up in my room and use her square cooler as a blanket on my bed. 

I just can't believe it. I had been thinking about grad pictures with her just next school year. :'( maybe I can still incorporate something into them. I could get a bracelet made from her tail hair and wear it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It doesn't do her justice, but I drew Indie galloping across a field. Something I don't think she has done for a long time, but I know that's what she's likely to be doing right now.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Clearly Indie was much loved, and I hope your grief is not prolonged.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. And I hope you feel better.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Jore - I haven't said much other then my condolences in your other thread. I've kept up with you though . You've needed to let it out. And grief is so very different for each of us. Your pain is your own and it's private and you've earned the right to feel it. I wish you many blessings.

_I'm glad I didn't know
the way it all would end
the way it all would go
our lives are better left to chance
I could have missed the pain
but I'd have had to miss the dance.

-Garth Brooks- _

As badly as it hurts right now, I guarantee, you never would have wanted to miss that dance. (((( hugs ))))


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Indie was beautiful and you can see how much she was loved.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I still am struggling with this. I miss her so much, she really became the light of my life over the past few months. I just pray that she knew that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

